# Stocking up on ammo



## Oregon1986

Anyone else stocking up before they make it impossible to get ammo? Here in Oregon they are trying to pass all kinds of messed up gun laws and right now they are trying to pass a bill on how many rounds we can legally have. I am planning on getting a box for each every pay day so I don't have to panic when they get passed.


----------



## coolrunnin

Buy online by the case, quantity discount.


----------



## Oregon1986

coolrunnin said:


> Buy online by the case, quantity discount.


Good idea


----------



## oneraddad

I have at least one life time supply of 22lr, I almost ran out a few years ago and couldn't replace them. So when they were available again I really stocked up.


----------



## Oregon1986

oneraddad said:


> I have at least one life time supply of 22lr, I almost ran out a few years ago and couldn't replace them. So when they were available again I really stocked up.


Can never have too many bullets


----------



## Meinecke

I am not even have any firearm...so this problem does not really hit me so much...
When disaster strikes, the most protected places will fall fast and hard due to the thinking of many that there is much to gain...
I prefer the multiple cache and hidden room prepping with crossbow and bow hunting/protection option...
But i appreciate that you pay sales tax for us all to keep the Country running...even with this yellow haired nonsense shutdown


----------



## Seth

Guns are scary. Seth


----------



## Oregon1986

Meinecke said:


> I am not even have any firearm...so this problem does not really hit me so much...
> When disaster strikes, the most protected places will fall fast and hard due to the thinking of many that there is much to gain...
> I prefer the multiple cache and hidden room prepping with crossbow and bow hunting/protection option...
> But i appreciate that you pay sales tax for us all to keep the Country running...even with this yellow haired nonsense shutdown


what do you store your cache's in? are the burried under ground?


----------



## Oregon1986

Seth said:


> Guns are scary. Seth


People are scary!


----------



## Meinecke

Yup...i have a few close and some further out caches in ground (weather proof) incl one in ground hide out with view towards residents and valley...so that i watch the looters come, inspect and go...since when i have a prep time, i will make the house very unpleasant for staying...
And yes...people are scary...or as the men in black once stated so right: 
One person is intelligent, several are just wild animals


----------



## Seth

Oregon1986 said:


> People are scary!



You don't look scary. Seth


----------



## Meinecke

Haha...maybe little trigger happy but nit scary...


----------



## Fishindude

I'm pretty well stocked for most of my firearms, but never hurts to buy some more. Best deals I have found on bulk ammo are typically at gun shows buying 1000 round or larger quantities. Don't have to pay the shipping charges when you pick them up at a gun show, and it's a competitive environment.

Places like Lucky Gunner and Natchez Shooters Supply have some pretty good prices also.


----------



## Cabin Fever

We started stocking up on ammo when we realized Obama might be elected POTUS...the first term. This photo was from 8 years ago.


----------



## D-BOONE

You should learn how to reload for your favorite guns.not only increase the accuracy but also is quite easy to store 5000 rounds per gun. plus new laws almost always cover cartridges not ammo components .


----------



## Seth

D-BOONE said:


> You should learn how to reload for your favorite guns.not only increase the accuracy but also is quite easy to store 5000 rounds per gun. plus new laws almost always cover cartridges not ammo components .


Can't find primers for my 10/22 rounds. Seth


----------



## Oregon1986

Seth said:


> You don't look scary. Seth


Well that just may be the sweetest thing you have ever said to me lol


----------



## Oregon1986

Cabin Fever said:


> We started stocking up on ammo when we realized Obama might be elected POTUS...the first term. This photo was from 8 years ago.


Very nice!!!


----------



## Oregon1986

D-BOONE said:


> You should learn how to reload for your favorite guns.not only increase the accuracy but also is quite easy to store 5000 rounds per gun. plus new laws almost always cover cartridges not ammo components .


My father in law is talking about getting a reloading press


----------



## Seth

Oregon1986 said:


> Well that just may be the sweetest thing you have ever said to me lol


Yeah, I'm a real smooth talker. Seth


----------



## Meinecke

Impressive picture...
In my home Country they would brick you in and lose the key smile
And here its totally normal...it looks like the same planet but it def is not


----------



## Sourdough

The only guns that I have are glue guns and grease guns and caulk guns.


----------



## crehberg

Definitely don't have a huge store. I've about made up my mind that if the "end times" truly hit, the only salvation will be in death. Not saying that to be harsh, just honest. I have no intention of hanging around for 10+ years in a state of chaos. I am prepared for short and mid length crisis....but when it's my time, it's my time.

Now mind you, I don't have children. If I do...that may all change.


----------



## GTX63

To the prepper 10k rounds is sufficient; to the media 100 rounds and more than one gun is an arsenal.
I try to limit my calibers so that I have more for less.
22 ,12 and 270 for hunting; 45 and 556 for social work.


----------



## alleyyooper

Had my fill of rim fire rifles during the last go around.
Got a 22 Hornet and load it down to 22 LR speed or up a tiny bit to 22 mag speed, cases last nearly for ever. You can also speed them up to normal 22 Hornet and if you make it a K hornet a bit quicker.
My 220 swift has been down loaded to 22 mag speeds and the research have been done so I carry the normal 3808 speed ones and can dial the scope up is a second to shoot a coyote instead of a squirrel.

I used to use several powders but have worked up loads so I pretty much use 3 powders for my rifles from the 22 hornet to the 300 win mag.

Both my 12ga shot gun the 16ga and 20ga use green dot. I buy it 8 pounds jugs at a time.

 Al


----------



## Chuck R.

I don't "stockpile" per se.

I do buy components in bulk for reloading though, and maintain a decent supply of stuff on hand. It's mostly due to my practice/match schedule which equates to about 2K a month downrange when the weathers decent. During the season I shoot 3 matches a month. I also manage to take a couple defensive shooting classes a year, and that adds up to 600-1000 rds per class.

I got caught short during the last shortage and was down to shooting a 100 rds a week. Vowed that its not going to happen again. Now I get nervous when I drop down to less than 5K in a type of primer.

Practice ammo:










Ability to make more:


----------



## Oregon1986

crehberg said:


> Definitely don't have a huge store. I've about made up my mind that if the "end times" truly hit, the only salvation will be in death. Not saying that to be harsh, just honest. I have no intention of hanging around for 10+ years in a state of chaos. I am prepared for short and mid length crisis....but when it's my time, it's my time.
> 
> Now mind you, I don't have children. If I do...that may all change.


Pfft no babies? Get on it man


----------



## shawnlee

Chuck R. said:


> I don't "stockpile" per se.
> 
> I do buy components in bulk for reloading though, and maintain a decent supply of stuff on hand. It's mostly due to my practice/match schedule which equates to about 2K a month downrange when the weathers decent. During the season I shoot 3 matches a month. I also manage to take a couple defensive shooting classes a year, and that adds up to 600-1000 rds per class.
> 
> I got caught short during the last shortage and was down to shooting a 100 rds a week. Vowed that its not going to happen again. Now I get nervous when I drop down to less than 5K in a type of primer.
> 
> Practice ammo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ability to make more:


 Nice, have to look you up when I get to KS......I will be in Rozel.

I play around here in Cali a little at the 1K range …….dabble in some hand loads, I have everything from a xl1050 for bulk ammo to single stage stuff for hand loads.....should be able to have a nice 400 yard and down range on my property for practice.


I just went out recently and worked up a batch of 308 175 grainers from my buddies M-14/M1A1 NM, some sierra`s and noslers, oddly his rifle seemed to like the noslers and the Varget the best, had a bunch of different charges on each one, did like 50 rounds each charge......so I had a bunch of batches/charges left over from testing.


Went out after that with another buddy to help him break in/sight in his new ar-10 for matches and "Work"...…...he wanted to use the blackhills stuff since that's what they give him at work, but I know how new rifle/new scope goes, so I took several batches of my leftovers from testing with me just in case.

Wouldn`t you know it, custom scope rings and pro mounting a Nightforce scope is no safe bet against problems,....some thing was off with the scope, we think there was a problem with the turrets. But he burnt up his supply pretty quick, so we resorted to mine, while we never sorted out the scope issue when box testing, once you stopped cranking on the turrets it did hold and his rifle really liked the varget/sierra`s , I forget at what grains,.....but I think they were the ones we measured right about 2600FPS...…


Maybe it was the new barrel settling in as he only brought 100 rounds......he has been away and busy since then. With all the new crazy laws out here, no one can keep up with them, and my move out of this state, it has been like 9 months for me..…….....so I did not want to even pass up a chance to talk about it....lol


I have a new JP Enterprises rifle I put together that has never been shot yet......so I am bustin to get out and shoot.


----------



## gilberte

I don't have any guns or ammunition. CF, I have a check here for you if you could just email me your street address......


----------



## Silvercreek Farmer

Thought about stockpiling some more .22, but the kids have moved up to bigger things. I'll probably order 10,000 pistol primers next time the club does a wholesale priced order. I'm not much of a prepper, but do like to keep plenty of components on hand in case of a shortage.


----------



## Shrek

My father had two foot lockers that we store the ammunition for our rifles shotguns and pistols in. When he passed away my mother kept one and I brought one to my house to keep in my store room closet with my few army surplus ammo boxes. When I empty one of the ammo boxes hunting or visiting the range , I look at what ammo I have used, make a list, refill the box and switch to using the next ammo box.

I then restack the foot locker and replace the ammo I have used to rotate the older stock for newer as I can catch it on sale.

The part that hurts is when I see the price tags on boxes bought 15 years ago and how much I am paying today even though it was all bought at the best prices at the time.


----------



## Oregon1986

Shrek said:


> My father had two foot lockers that we store the ammunition for our rifles shotguns and pistols in. When he passed away my mother kept one and I brought one to my house to keep in my store room closet with my few army surplus ammo boxes. When I empty one of the ammo boxes hunting or visiting the range , I look at what ammo I have used, make a list, refill the box and switch to using the next ammo box.
> 
> I then restack the foot locker and replace the ammo I have used to rotate the older stock for newer as I can catch it on sale.


great idea!


----------



## Shrek

When I went to practice at the indoor range the last time for a qualification test, I paid $30 for range time and running the qualification for practice I shot enough ammo that replacement cost will be about $80 as I find deals to replace what I used.

Range shooting is an enjoyable practice exercise, but it is sure expensive now, even saving brass and reloading what you can just for cap popping range time.


----------



## Ross

Not sure what “enough” is but I have some obvious holes. Shot gun ahells. I know I need more 12-20-410. Never seem to have even 100 rounds per gun. I need more quality .22. My supply of .223 .308 are more comfortable. Again more decent .308 would be nice. 9mm I will declare fine, then buy more when its on sale. 7.62x39 technically is fine I guess could use more hunting rounds. I should feed the orphans better too. Airguns always look so stocked up and then not. Oh well you do what you can.


----------



## alleyyooper

With the cold weather and to keep the boss happy I am spending time indoors where it is warm a lot.
One of the things to keep busy is load ammo. I also have not been going to shoot clays since the Saturday before New Years day,
Yesterday after returning home I went down to see what I have on hand. I have 16 boxes of 20Ga on hand and another 22 boxes of 12ga on hand now.

I have 500 3808 FPS rounds for the Swift another 200 at 1800 FPS. I have close to 800 give or take a dozen or so 22 Hornet slow 1650 stuff. 500 for the 243, 500 308, a 1000 for the two 7mm08's and 500 for the 300 win mag. 
only 50 for the 32 winchester special and 30-30 combined. 

Just bought a 1000 209 primers for the shot shells, still have 3000 large rifle primers and some small pistol primers.

 Al


----------



## Grafton County Couple

I keep, what I consider to be, an adequate supply for each of the firearms I own.


----------



## Chuck R.

alleyyooper said:


> With the cold weather and to keep the boss happy I am spending time indoors where it is warm a lot.
> One of the things to keep busy is load ammo. I also have not been going to shoot clays since the Saturday before New Years day,
> Yesterday after returning home I went down to see what I have on hand. I have 16 boxes of 20Ga on hand and another 22 boxes of 12ga on hand now.
> 
> I have 500 3808 FPS rounds for the Swift another 200 at 1800 FPS. I have close to 800 give or take a dozen or so 22 Hornet slow 1650 stuff. 500 for the 243, 500 308, a 1000 for the two 7mm08's and 500 for the 300 win mag.
> only 50 for the 32 winchester special and 30-30 combined.
> 
> Just bought a 1000 209 primers for the shot shells, still have 3000 large rifle primers and some small pistol primers.
> 
> Al


Same thing I'm doing. 

When hunting season's pretty much over and the ground/weather is screwed up I start getting ready for next season. I order my bulk components during the fall during the sales, then start loading around now. I've got my .223 brass (3K) prepped and ready for this years matches and started on a "lot" of 3000 9mm yesterday. Luckily with the Dillon 650 it's a couple hrs worth of work. 

I've been shooting a couple indoor IDPA matches a month since the fall, but most of our outdoor matches start up in march. Time to get a head-start on ammo is now.


----------



## CKelly78z

Palmetto armory had a heck of a Black Friday deal on Bricks of ammo for all the calibers that we own, we only bought 1 additional for each....should have bought more.


----------



## wannabfarmer

I have a stock pile going. I buy roughly 2000 rounds a year for each ammo I use but I only shoot about 500 rounds a year of each type. I love the 7.62 round so I now have my eye on a hunting rifle in that caliber and i'm going to pick up that CMMG MK 47 Mutant. its an AR that takes Ak mags. 

Side note I feel bad for the guy in jersey. Jersey and New York are the worst states for guns.


----------



## ridgerunner1965

I have plenty of ammo, my brother lives up the road. he made a pretty good point one time we talked about ammo.

he has several guns, most that I sold him. he has about 200 rounds of ammo for all of them.

he says the law of averages says that if he shoots 200 people by that time someone will shoot him. so there is no need of any more ammo. id have to agree with him to a point.

even some of the most famous gunmen in history never killed more than 20+ people.

most of my ammo store is more for barter and hunting. and for my son to have ammo long after im gone.


----------



## wannabfarmer

true about the gunmen but also when that was more popular there weren't as many people on the planet and the towns all had less than 100 people. I do understand his point but i'd rather have it and not need it.


----------



## anniew

And maybe if he shoots 200 people, he needs 1000 rounds to do it, as you don't always hit your target, nor have a fatal shot the first time.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

200 might be little light the army averages 100k per kill.

ammo goes very fast , it would be nice to have more than 5 minutes worth.

to each there own. make up your own mind how much ammo to keep.

I don't have as much as I would like , what I do have is largely components I tend to work up a load then make some and keep reusing the brass for a while.


----------



## JJ Grandits

Got a long weekend coming up and i blew out my back again.

Sounds like a couple of days of reloading coming my way.


----------



## Cornhusker

I don't stock up on ammo to shoot people, I use it mostly for plinking and target practice.
In nice weather, I can go through 1,000 rounds a week, but usually just a couple hundred.
When my boys come to visit, the ammo goes pretty fast.
If we get a panic shortage, i still want to have enough to shoot and plink around.


----------



## Nimrod

Finances permitting I am going to stock up a bit. Right now prices are reasonable and supplies are good. If the Dems manage to pass any of the crazy gun controll laws or Donald doesn't get re-elected I expect the resultant ammo shortage will make the Obama induced shortage look like the land of plenty.


----------



## oldasrocks

I just ordered a DP-12. never know when a gang of zombies will attack. gang, gaggle, flock or whatever you call them


----------



## weaselfire

oldasrocks said:


> I just ordered a DP-12. never know when a gang of zombies will attack. gang, gaggle, flock or whatever you call them


Horde. 

The DP-12 will eat ammo pretty quickly on a fun afternoon. Buy lots.

Jeff


----------



## Chuck R.

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> 200 might be little light *the army averages 100k per kill*.
> 
> ammo goes very fast , it would be nice to have more than 5 minutes worth.
> 
> to each there own. make up your own mind how much ammo to keep.
> 
> I don't have as much as I would like , what I do have is largely components I tend to work up a load then make some and keep reusing the brass for a while.


Well, suppressive fire IOT maneuver does have an "effect" against a target.

Just doesn't play well into the body count statistics.


----------



## JJ Grandits

Have myself a three day weekend and a messed up back so I dedicated it all to reloading.

I'm a very anal miserable Austrian SOB with OCD when it comes to reloading. It takes me hours to prepare one box of cartridges. But my God!, they are perfect.

Working on the .243 right now. Sierra 85 gr. BTHP,(the most disgustingly accurate bullet I have ever fired, Three rounds, .151" center to center).
Next come the Hornady 87gr. Vmax and the Sierra 100gr. spire point.

It's not like a have a whole ton of ammo for that rifle at any one time, but they all go exactly where I want them to and I have the components on hand to make 400-500 reloads. Of course that would probably take me a couple of weeks if not more.

Did add a couple of thousand .22's to the in the last couple of weeks. A brick here, a brick there, it all adds up.

I just have to stay ahead of what I shoot up.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

Chuck R. said:


> Well, suppressive fire IOT maneuver does have an "effect" against a target.
> 
> Just doesn't play well into the body count statistics.



I think that included sight in and in country training also , if I recall that was the number from Iraq and Afghanistan from several years ago.

but in real life targets don't sit still and let you shoot them they move every shot is less than ideal.

I am not saying the army is bad for needing 100K rounds to kill one enemy combatant I figure a lot of that goes into training rounds , we need training and it isn't unusual at all to burn a 1000 rounds per person in a 2 day training.

but I can recall an event from several years back maybe 2005, both the cop and the criminal he pulled over on a traffic stop were carrying the exact same S&W 40s&w side arm.

cop was walking up to the door and the criminal came out shooting the next series of seconds they spent emptying their guns at each other both scoring hits but nothing stopping dancing in and out around the cars using them for cover trying to score a stopping hit on the other. what ends up making the difference , who has the reload handy. each started with 16 rounds in their guns same model same caliber , 32 rounds gone in seconds.


----------

